# Name these plants - Mayapple (American Mandrake)



## Suez (Mar 31, 2005)

I am brand new to this forum. These plants are springing up all over in the wooded part of our yard. They look familiar but don't remember what they are. Are they something I would like to destroy or not? I live in North Alabama. I have some pictures at the below URL.

http://65.13.93.226/plants/


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

They are mayapples. Only plants with two leaves bloom. The flower is white and appears in late spring. It is followed by an edible fruit in May that resembles a lime. The rest of the plant is poisonous.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Hi Suez, I am almost 100% sure they are May Apples, in fact male May Apples. A fermale version will have one stem and two separate green cluster of leaves. A white flower will form were the two stems divide and turn into a little green apple looking fruit, I'm sure bonnie lass or tater pa or bare will confirm this. 
Here you go:
http://altnature.com/gallery/mandrake.htm


Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Yup sure looks like mayapple to me as well. The fruit is edible only when ripe (do not eat them green, still posionous) I think they will usually mature in mid to late June in your area. The fruit when mature will be plump, yellowish in color and soft.
Lil critters love these treats...you may not find to many when they do ripen...lol


*edited to add*
The plant below the mayapple in your photos is chickweed (good stuff!!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Suez
welcome to the forum.... Sorry I'm late to welcome you.

These people know so much stuff, I just keep learning from them.

Also, what city of N. Alabama are you near? I'm near Huntsville.....
Good to see another Alabamaian.

Welcome
Angie


----------



## Suez (Mar 31, 2005)

Angie 
I lived in Huntsville for years, but we moved out to Hazel Green in November. We are really enjoying it.Thanks for the welcome. Suez



QUOTE=AngieM2]Suez
welcome to the forum.... Sorry I'm late to welcome you.

These people know so much stuff, I just keep learning from them.

Also, what city of N. Alabama are you near? I'm near Huntsville.....
Good to see another Alabamaian.

Welcome
Angie[/QUOTE]


----------



## Suez (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. What do you do with the chickweed? Suez


Tater'sPa said:


> Yup sure looks like mayapple to me as well. The fruit is edible only when ripe (do not eat them green, still posionous) I think they will usually mature in mid to late June in your area. The fruit when mature will be plump, yellowish in color and soft.
> Lil critters love these treats...you may not find to many when they do ripen...lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Very tasty in a salad or cooked by itself (very lightly steamed) eat as you would any steamed veg. such as spinnach or musterd greens,
added to soups and stews just before serving. You can add it to your favorite bread recipe. It's full of Vitamins A,B and C, calcium, phosphorus, potassium & zinc.
Medicinally, used for skin ailments from itching rashes to eczema & psoriasis, you can crush the herb and apply it to a painful bug bite for relief. We make a salve after infusing the herb in olive oil for several weeks and adding beeswax to thicken.


----------

